

Oh my God. I just witnessed the single greatest moment in human history - blearyeyed
http://likethebookshop.tumblr.com/post/28164604850/oh-my-god-i-just-witnessed-the-single-greatest-moment

======
ColinWright
I saw this a few days ago - don't remember the source - and moved to click on
the HN submission bookmarklet. But then I stopped.

Yes, it's a nice story - very "feel good." Very uplifting. Very encouraging.

But satisfying one's intellectual curiosity?

It's genuinely a great story, but there are hundreds of those out there that I
would claim are not in any way appropriate or specific to Hacker News.

And this is one of them.

So to anyone reading this - what do you want HN to be? A place to come for
uplifting stories like this? Or a place that's specific to hackers and
technical entrepreneurs?

Can it be both? Do you want it to be?

 _Addendum: I haven't flagged this, because I no longer believe that my
preferences and interests are properly and fully aligned with what HN has
become. As a result, I don't believe I should flag things unless they're
clearly spam._

------
Kelliot
Swear i've seen this somewhere before.

